# Different Stroke For This Hoosier



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From DTN...

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/news/template1&paneContentId=5&paneParentId=70104&product=/ag/news/topstories&vendorReference=b88006fa-b53c-4980-88e5-e3a4e3a4d33e


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Have a guy in the area, either Amish or Mennonite (can't recall) that is going to start farming shrimp.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

One of the guys I worked with tried that about 15 years ago down here . Didn't go so well . Think he tried it 2 maybe 3 years and stopped . One problem was turtles have a good liking of shrimp too. I think he had some other problems to water tempura was one .


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

He's gonna use indoor tanks if I recall correctly.


----------

